# Flea Collars?



## Beauty_Cod (Jun 11, 2019)

My sister called me yesterday and she was talking about how their dog has fleas... Nothing too severe but she brought up getting a flea collar. They'll be visiting the vet soon but thought I could ask around as well for suggestions so I could tell her and she could ask the vet as well. Thank you!


----------



## tripodeca (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't know where you live, but in my area flea collars are completely ineffective. The topical treatments are little better, but some of them will work for 15 days or so. (not the 30 they're supposed to) So far we've only had any luck with the oral treatments. Fleas are getting very resistant, though it might not be as much of an issue in your area. Your vet should have more locally-relevant advice!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

About the only flea collar that will work is the Seresto one.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

When my dog had fleas (10-12 years ago) we tried everything (except oral stuff cause I didn't even know that existed until recently) collars, shampoos, the drops, flea combs with the whole family working to pick and kill any flea we saw, taking him swimming (no idea if that's an actual thing but we thought the fleas might drown) etc nothing worked. Seriously the only thing that worked was winter. The fleas returned the following summer and once again nothing worked but winter. Never had them again after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

The best and pretty much only way to keep fleas away is with a monthly preventative. I use Nexgard for fleas and ticks and Heartgard for heartworms. It costs me about $40 a month for both doses and it's worth it. In the meantime, a bath with original Dawn and washing and treating of bedding, vacuuming if indoors. Repeat the bath as necessary, as it won't keep them away but will help with the ones already there. I agree that flea collars don't really do squat.


----------



## Teeheenah (Apr 29, 2014)

Definitely Soresto all the way! $50-ish from wal mart...8 months coverage...relief for your furbaby in 24hours or less!


----------



## Beauty_Cod (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello all! Thank you so much for the replies!! I'll my sister about everyone's suggestions. I actually tried looking up some flea collars and saw this article but they didn't suggest Seresto one  So it's cool that it worked for some!



DaceyJ said:


> The best and pretty much only way to keep fleas away is with a monthly preventative. I use Nexgard for fleas and ticks and Heartgard for heartworms. It costs me about $40 a month for both doses and it's worth it. In the meantime, a bath with original Dawn and washing and treating of bedding, vacuuming if indoors. Repeat the bath as necessary, as it won't keep them away but will help with the ones already there. I agree that flea collars don't really do squat.


Just remembered she also mentioned Nexgard during the phone call (somehow I was fixated on the flea collars lol). Will tell her about your reply! They'll be visiting the vet this coming weekend so she could ask about that.



charliegill110 said:


> When my dog had fleas (10-12 years ago) we tried everything (except oral stuff cause I didn't even know that existed until recently) collars, shampoos, the drops, flea combs with the whole family working to pick and kill any flea we saw, taking him swimming (no idea if that's an actual thing but we thought the fleas might drown) etc nothing worked. Seriously the only thing that worked was winter. The fleas returned the following summer and once again nothing worked but winter. Never had them again after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thing it's almost winter then! I hope they don't come back though...



tripodeca said:


> I don't know where you live, but in my area flea collars are completely ineffective. The topical treatments are little better, but some of them will work for 15 days or so. (not the 30 they're supposed to) So far we've only had any luck with the oral treatments. Fleas are getting very resistant, though it might not be as much of an issue in your area. Your vet should have more locally-relevant advice!


Aw darn. They're going to the vet this weekend so I will tell her to remember to ask about oral treatments!


----------



## Teeheenah (Apr 29, 2014)

I just looked at the article you posted. Seresto is number 1 on that top 5 actually...not being lippy...just saying.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Seresto works pretty well but I don't usually like to recommend it due a dog I had in the past having a severe reaction. It started to leave ulcer like burns and a rash around his neck under the collar. It's important to note though that an animal can have a negative reaction to any flea medication, and it's important to watch them closely after you start them on one. I just don't prefer the collars, but many people swear by Seresto so it's a bit daft for me to say oral preventatives or nothing. She can certainly give it a go if it's easier on her budget. Just check under the collar regularly as well as watching for the usual symptoms. 

If ticks aren't an issue, then Trifexis would be a cheaper alternative to Heartgard and Nexgard. It prevents heartworms and fleas in one pill, but not ticks.


----------



## TickyD (Jan 3, 2019)

DaceyJ said:


> Seresto works pretty well but I don't usually like to recommend it due a dog I had in the past having a severe reaction. It started to leave ulcer like burns and a rash around his neck under the collar. It's important to note though that an animal can have a negative reaction to any flea medication, and it's important to watch them closely after you start them on one. I just don't prefer the collars, but many people swear by Seresto so it's a bit daft for me to say oral preventatives or nothing. She can certainly give it a go if it's easier on her budget. Just check under the collar regularly as well as watching for the usual symptoms.
> 
> If ticks aren't an issue, then Trifexis would be a cheaper alternative to Heartgard and Nexgard. It prevents heartworms and fleas in one pill, but not ticks.


Seresto is a thing according to various sources, like this, for example. Though I admit it may be harsh for some dogs, every collar you suppose to use should be certified. But you still should ask you veterenarian for some guidelines before getting such a collar.


----------



## AmeliaFraser (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't trust all this chemistry at all. I use lemon juice to kill parasites.


----------

